# Is my mare in labor



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes she is probably in labor! If you need help call me 740-323-4341

Check her udder and see if it is hot and tight if it is she is truly in labor

The vulva wont contract but her sides will

you should see a white bubble coming out the vulva

she could be in prelabor and you would see contractions soon


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

running out to check her udder now


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you take the phone with you? I can call you if you need me to. I have free long distance


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

Just ran out and checked her. Her udder doesn't feel exceptionally warm just about the same as her armpits  Everything else is about the same but she is eating. Not sure if she would be doing that in labor. She is just standing there doesn't seem to be in any pain or rolling or anything like that.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Did the shaking stop? 

I have had many mares take a bite of hay on their way down to push lol. 

Keep in mind an average mini gestation is 330 days so a little shorter than big horses. 

Normally the udder will get very full, tight and hot right before they foal. But some maiden mares may not get full until they foal.


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

The shaking did stop. I'm glad you're a mini person to help me out. I just got this mare a week ago so I don't know her routine poor girl is just getting acclamaited to being here. To be truthful I feel bad for her. The person I got her from had to get rid of her asap otherwise I would not buy a bred mare, knowing very little about this myself. I'm really kinda ticked that my vet hasn't called me back YET!!! Weefoal you are an angel to help me out.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

No problem at all! I know it can be scarey if you have never seen a mare foal or go into labor. And the minis are a little different. 

Sometimes if the foal moves really hard the mare can get a little quirky. They do usually have very loose stools right before they foal. I would keep an eye on her the next couple hours just to be sure. 

I will give you a quick mini rundown on foaling LOL. 

If you see a red bag (instead of white) coming out first that means you have placenta previa. Get the foal out as quickly as possible. You will have to break the red bag open and then break open the white bag and get the foal out and breathing. 

Mini heads tend to get stuck when first coming out the vulva. Give the mare time to stretch and then help if needed. 

Only ever pull while the mare is contracting. Only pull tword the ground. Never pull straight out. Gentle steady pressure is best. No yanking! 

Once the foal is born remember 1, 2, 3

Foal standing within 1 hour

Foal up and walking and trying to nurse within 2 hours

Foal nursing by hour 3

Foal should pass urine and manure soon after. 

Any variation in that is concerning. Some mini foals have trouble latching on so you may have to help if you get to 3 hours and the foal is not latched on. 

Hope I didnt overwhelm you -- just trying to give you a crash course


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

Not overwhelming very helpful. I'm an information junkie so I have googled and read so many things. I was aware of the redbag and pulling down not straight but I had never heard the 1,2,3 rule so that is very helpful. She is a B sized mini around 35" and this is her 4th foal according to her previous owner so I hope I have those factors working for me, but I am still a nervous wreck. Running back out to check her.....


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I am going to hop off here but if you need help please just call.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Weefoal- mega cudos to you for jumping in with info & number to help out!!!! 

I3Emommy- major cudos to you for taking in a preggers mini! Hope all goes well!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the help weefoal. I have you're number you are awesome!!!!!


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Mystical. I'm not sure if I deserve cudos or a swift smack upside the head? Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I stayed up until around 1:30 A.M. and didn't see anything that looked promising. So I went to bed check her this morning and there is no foal. So I guess it was a false alarm. It is so frustrating not knowing when she is due


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

What a faker....lmbo! That would be so stressful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

It could be another 6 weeks for all I know


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You might want to call weefoal for a quick chat. I know mini's are high risk pregnancys. Did your vet ever call you back?


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

I3Emommy said:


> It could be another 6 weeks for all I know


Haha, I feel your pain! The one I'm waiting for isn't a mini, but we were told she was due in early March, and we're still waiting 5 months later :shock: It has been absolute torture, I hope you're not in the same boat! Good luck!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would highly recommend using MareStare -especially as she is a mini and this is your first foaling. We used it with Holly and it was well worth the investment. She had been playing the will I/won't I game with us and had me convinced that it was NOT the night when she decided to foal....it was only thanks to calls from the MareStare community that I was able to make it out to the barn and provide the assistance she ended up needing. You can't beat the value of having hundreds of sets of eyes (many very experienced) watching your mare FOR you.


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

I was thinking about doing Marestare. I can't even believe that lblagden. Are you sure she is bred and didn't god forbid lose the foal. I just couldn't imagine waiting that long.


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, it's definitely driving us bonkers. We're sure she's bred - she's had all the blood tests and the foal is moving in there. She's also got an enormous belly that goes far beyond the possibility of obesity. But we have no idea when she was bred, and clearly her former owners don't either as they told us to expect March :-/


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow do you have any pictures of her. I would love to see her belly


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

We also use marestare and other people that help us watch. Couldnt make it through foaling season without it!


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

The only photos I have online are in a thread on a different message board.. It's long because I've been tracking her for months, but you are welcome to take a look! 

Athena's Foaling Thread (pics!)


----------

